# AMH



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Am I right that AMH is an indicator of your ovarian reserve?

I am told that 30 is a big risk for OHSS, but in terms of ovarian reserve is that a good result?

Thanks ladies, as always great to have you ladies here x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

im not fully aware of the full scale at ivf wales but i do know 5 to 15 is normal  and yeah amh is ovarian reserve

ladies with pcos tend to have higher levels of amh so will probably produce more follicles, these follicles once asprirated at egg collection refill with fluid, if you have lots you would be of risk of ohss

in terms on ovarian reserve with ladies with pcos as far as i know, a higher result is given purely due to pcos, is it a good result well its a result that indicates pcos, good or bad i don't know but would say its better than a very low result yet quaility can be conprised with too many eggs hence this protocol which is know for less eggs of better quaility


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Kara, that is great  

Louise did seem shocked at how polycystic my ovaries are! Good that they are safeguarding during tx.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i know ladies who have had ohss and its nasty


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i found this

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/downloads/Anti-Mullerian%20Hormone.pdf

this is the scale that ivf wales use

i had overlooked the fact that i have not cycled while knowing my AMH levels!!!!!!!

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh wow thanks Kara that is fab, where would we be without you.

Just had a quick read and really helpful.

Your date getting closer now.

Hope you had fun at meet last night!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless ya, i believe knowlegde is power and understand what is happening or being done makes treatment easier

its amazing what you can find on google lol. yep 4 weeks and 6 days til my op and then i will cycle woo hoo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix Trix I agree with what Kara says about high AMH.  I have PCOS and mine was 83 in Nov.  I was bordering ohss and had 40+ follicles and out of that had 11 eggs.  I was told that when high it means you have a lot of eggs but obviously they dont want them to go mad and have ohss.  Its finding a happy medium!
Do you have pcos?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi and thank you Jule.

My word and I thought mine was high at 30, 83 certainly is.

At the mo, I am a bit confused with regard to PCOS. When Debbie scanned me, so said that my ovaries were very polycystic, but that doesnt always mean that you actually have the syndrome and that result of AMH could confirm that. When I seen Louise she told me that while my ovaries are polycystic, I do not have the syndrome because I dont have other symptoms like facial hair and lack of periods. When I told her that my cycle was all over the place and can be up to 70 days apart she said people with the actual syndrome either don't have any or just a couple a year? So want to find out properly really. I do know that metformin helped to regulate my cycle.

I am glad that they have been able to determine that at risk of OHSS before any tx so they are hopefully using the most appropriate protocol.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Your ovaries must be quite bad for them to keep commenting on them. They do that with me too.  Evrytime i get a scan the person makes a comment how bad they are!  It makes you feel so much better not...
When i came off the pill i had one bleed and then another after about 60 odd days and then nothing for 9 months...
I started getting hair on my face.  As you can imagine i was mortified, never had it all the time i was on the pill. I was put on clomid and metformin and still didnt bleed and needed to take the mini pill monthly to bleed.  When i went on maximum dose of clomid i did start bleeding monthly.  Since stopping that i generally bleed every 36 ish days on metformin although that is not every month and i still sometimes need to take mini pill.
My first cycle i had 225 of menopur but only made 1 follicle so had IUI.
2nd cycle had 350 menopur and had 40+ follicles so it is difficult to determine how people with polycystic ovaries will respond.  Will this be your first cycle?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol know what you mean. I think they see it as wow look at this and I think I'd rather not have it rubbed in!

Whilst irregular, I have never gone to the extent of 9 months. Thought the lack of AF was great until TTC!

Gosh that is certainly a leap to go from 1 follicle to 40+

How do you find the metformin. I can only manage one a day without the dreaded side effects. Each time I try to increase I am doubled up!

This is my very first cycle and scared of the unknown, but it is such a help to have you all here  

Loads of luck with your FET


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

At the beginning i struggled with the metformin i constantly felt sick and went off veg and salad, didnt like the smell and heaved on the taste.  It was awful but i started to increase to two and three gradually.  At times i went back to two and then back up and now im fine on three and ive started to eat things that i couldnt even look at before!!  I kept thinking that if it helps and must keep perservering and its paid off...just my luck ill probably find im diabetic when i stop lol....

I was really nervous first cycle but alsp excited.  Its honestly no where nearer as bad as you think.  I was dreading every part from injecting to egg collection and transfer but when you get to that stage there are so many hurdles on the way i was glad i got there.  None of it hurts its more mentally draining becuase of the unknown.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you for the reassurance Jule, it really does mean alot.

 Here's to our and everyone's upcoming BFP's.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my amh level was gone up!!!

march 2008 9.2

december 2008 11.4


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey that is good Kara   I am right in thinking that is good aren't I


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep its good news

not getting my head round how it can jump up by 2.2!!! amh shouldn't fluctuate


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats what I thought! Well it is all positive steps towards your tx. The countdown is getting closer now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats good news then ..wonder what incresed it !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i wonder all that is different is vits and high dose omega 3 fish oils!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, didn't know AMH could go up.  Mine from Aug 08 is 2.3 so not good.

Kara - what are fish oils (omega3) supposed to do for fertility?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i take omega 3 fish oils to aid reducing nk cells

as far as i know amh shouldn't go up and even google hasn;t helped with an anwers as to why


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara i better not take that then i think mine is high enough lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have no idea what has made it rise, its a mystery


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

It is odd have you asked clinic what they think caused it?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no but i will on the 12th march


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

is the 12th your planning appt


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah and my post op appointment, i booked them both so i wouldn't have to wait


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

thats good get it all sorted in one appt.  You will have new ticker then..

Must go just realised the time adn i need to be up early.  Speak tom good night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah new tickers are a must

good night hun and hope you get to work ok


----------

